# Hurricane Ike Track Inching Westward



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Howdy,
We need to keep a close eye on this one - the current track as of the 4:00 pm report today, shows a marked shift to the west since yesterday. One image shows the track to have a bead on New Iberia Louisiana. The other image shows the current water vapor image - a bad mama-jamma.
Tom


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Pretty cool image of "Flipper"! I wouldn't rely too much on the future path, if the same forecasters we have here are involved in the decision making process. Another weekend of forecasted 1' seas, waaaay off.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

No No not New Iberia, I just sent my family back home to New Iberia on Thursday after they left for Gustav! Ike may not allow them to have anything to go back to! Ike needs to go up to Ga/Fl to help with the drought they have been experiencing!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

By Tuesday or Wednesday we should have Ike in the Gulf, with some large swell headed our direction about a day or so later. The surfers are already talking "epic" storm waves and are buying 8-foot long boards because Ike could sit in the Gulf for maybe 5 days, much bigger and longer lasting fetch than Gustav. The waves from Gustav were 8-10 feet in SPI. This one could be much bigger, just a guess now, but Cape Verde storms are notoriously brutal. -sammie


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

futures on tabasco sauce just went up another 50 cents.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Try one of these puppies, then! Hehe, and a few gallons of ice cream, right?


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Poor folk in Cuba, Haiti, an DR have been hit pretty hard this year.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

That track is hopefully good news for New Iberia. That would make that the greatest computer model track in history if it stays exactly on course. It could go anywhere obviously.


Kelly


----------



## jjjansk (Jan 21, 2005)

Not looking too good!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well as of 8 pm,, we here in texas are now in the cone !


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow i wish we could drop a magic pill in the eye of the storm and stop it in its tracks--wishful thinkin i know but the govt had experimented with this sort of idea


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at200809_model.html
from what i understand gfdl has been the most accurate and it has ike moving right pst louisiana


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Tom.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Ike*

1:00 am update shows Galveston as the target


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

WOW..... Hope in 2 days Yucatan is the target...thanks Tom

T-BONE


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

After it gets over cuba and into the GOM, the track will become a lot more accurate. Wherever it hits, I just hope it's as fast as Hannah.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That pic does look like a Dolphin Wade.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Looks like as of right now it could be making a jog towards somewhere between POC and Freeport.. not good folks!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I've got a feeling, and its only a feeling but Ike wants to visit Texas.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Ike*

10 am report shows it focused on Port OConner - let's hope this leftward tendency continues until it goes into Mexico!
Tom


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Ike*

Howdy,
Here's a shot of a rather large disturance down in the Bay of Campeche - don't know what effect this will have on Ike (which is entering the picture on the far right).
Tom


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I sure hope it goes to Mexico. That's going to be a big storm and it would do a lot of damage to Gorda and POC.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

as per last stormpulse prediction is not looking good for GOM mainly texas cost , http://www.stormpulse.com/fullscreen/hurricane-ike-2008.


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Some of the tracks and models having Ike heading to POC


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Here its the projected path from NWC. However , strompulse projected path for Ike by Friday is heading to POC


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I may as well join the bandwagon. POC is bad and if the storm is large enough Houston/Galveston gets blasted as well.

Most everybody remembers Alicia. Carla is the one old BOI's talk about and Carla's eye went ashore at Indianola . N/E quadrant aint no place to be.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Not looking good. May have to get the wife to start packing stuff up so we can head for the hills. I guess it is good to know that i have all of my insurance paid and stuff like that. I dont want a hurricane to blow my first house down.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like the storm's in the Gulf on Tuesday, big swell expected starting Wednesday night, and then the hurricane party will be on Saturday or so - it should be close enuff for some "pucker factor" on Friday.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Swells said:


> Looks like the storm's in the Gulf on Tuesday, big swell expected starting Wednesday night, and then the hurricane party will be on Saturday or so - it should be close enuff for some "pucker factor" on Friday.


 yeah, Sammie, I've seen the forcasts. calling for 7-9's around the 42020 bouy thurs. prolly go way higher by the week-end.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

The 11am EDT forecast has pushed IKE back to the west almost between Freeport and Galveston..


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

hilton said:


> 10 am report shows it focused on Port OConner - let's hope this leftward tendency continues until it goes into Mexico!
> Tom


That is not the projected path. I have been to the website you are using and that is you measuring the distance of the storm from it's current location to a certain city.


----------



## DG96 (May 9, 2006)

computer models


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

Check out STORMPULSE.com also for updated info...
Good fishin...


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

they should have named it


hurricane 'ike and tina' either way... it's gonna be a house wrecker...


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

i'll take anything south of purple..


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

*uh oh*

dang


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

UH OH IS RIGHT. 

tina is supposed to be in town this weekend? now i know why ike is on the way!!!!


----------



## KAT DADDY (Mar 27, 2007)

Let's see trip 275 verado's $4.18 a gallon. 1 mile to the gallon" it stay's in sargent. COME ON BABBY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! get ya sum.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Ono that is bad JUJU. We want that thing to go south of TX or as far from 2coolers as possible.

How bout south of the border!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

GFDL model has been consistantly the most accurate one at 72 hrs out. IMO - Tuesday evening better make your plans if you live in the coastal area of the upper Texas Gulf Coast. I'm staying but I'm 75 miles inland, on high ground and have a 15 Kw generator.

If you own property on the West Side of Galveston - take lots of pictures - might be helpful when your making an insurance claim after a wash-over channel goes thru your property.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

The Flakman should run for welcoming committee chairperson for the Galveston Chamber of commerce. LOL



FlakMan said:


> GFDL model has been consistantly the most accurate one at 72 hrs out. IMO - Tuesday evening better make your plans if you live in the coastal area of the upper Texas Gulf Coast. I'm staying but I'm 75 miles inland, on high ground and have a 15 Kw generator.
> 
> If you own property on the West Side of Galveston - take lots of pictures - might be helpful when your making an insurance claim after a wash-over channel goes thru your property.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Ike*

Looks like it's pointed to Sargent now - this means Freeport/Galveston will get the dirty side. My fishing shack in Sargent will probably be a goner if it continues on its present course.

Personally, I think it's going to take a right turn into Louisiana before it gets here but maybe I'm just in the denial stage.

Tom


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

a message to ike : i aint afraid ,, if that's what your thinkin !


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

http://www.ih2000.net/ira/bmt-wth.htm

dang, my poor little house

oh well , too soon to tell, gonna go get everything wed am just in case


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Anybody need help getting their boats out or towed somewhere let me know.
Rod's Towing 281-960-2350


----------



## treble damage (Sep 7, 2006)

Guys on the weather channel just said (8:10 pm) that it could stay way south and go in by brownsville. The two spaghetti models that have been most accurate on the path of Ike show it going that way too.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Well looks like it's time to head for Matagorda and get the boat. I kept hoping Ike would bounce off Cuba and turn North. Looks like it bounced and turned West. All the models are showing rough times for our area this weekend.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

update

http://www.nlmoc.navy.mil/cgi-bin/viewtext.pl?File=/center/Tropical/NWS/WTNT44


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

*what we want is a Bret*



Ono Loco said:


> i'll take anything south of purple..


1999, cat. 4 storm, small and strong, killed some cattle and hit a sparsely populated area of S.TX., cut several new passes on PINS, and that was all she wrote.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, Hurricane Bret did tear up pins abit..

here a a link from tampa that has most of all the latest info 
http://web.tampabay.rr.com/wolfy/

I hope yall have enough time to get your boats and valuables out of harms way.. I'm kind of glad I havent finished mine.. its still at canyon lake.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't mean to sound like a horse's arse, but Ike is still ripped up on the south side of Cuba and won't be in the Gulf until later tomorrow. All bets are off until they see how big and tall Ike is when it emerges and restrengthens over the Loop Current in the Gulf. Sheesh, gimme a break ...


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> I don't mean to sound like a horse's arse, but Ike is still ripped up on the south side of Cuba and won't be in the Gulf until later tomorrow. All bets are off until they see how big and tall Ike is when it emerges and restrengthens over the Loop Current in the Gulf. Sheesh, gimme a break ...


Give you a break about what??(did I miss something?)
Nobody knows where its gonna hit or how strong it will be. They have a pretty good idea.. The cities of Fort worth and Dallas are activating their EMO's as of Wed, and are expecting twice as many evacuees as they had from Gustav.. As my old high school football coach used to tell us.. "prepare for the worst and hope for the best" (I'm sure he stole that quote from someone else) I hope it fizzles out and becomes a nothing but a rain event.. but its not likely..


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Bret thanks for posting the tampa link.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Change in Ike*

Ch. 13 Just said the NHC has announced a major southern shift in the predicted path of Ike. If true, could be bad news for those down on the southern Texas coast.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

http://www.stormpulse.com/

10:00 update.. really moving south..


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

As of the 11:00 edt report, looks like Corpus is now dead center. The hurricane guy says the faster the storm moves, the further south it will go. As long as it stays above about 12 kts, that's moving fast to him. Not to wish anything bad on anyone, but being in Surfside, I'm feeling a bit better. Look how far this thing has moved. It was once dead center on New Orleans, and now Corpus- hundreds of miles.

Let's hope it hits the least populated area possible and as weak as possible.

THE JAMMER


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, it looks like it could suck to be us again. Not to excited about the prospects. We've had a lot of rain and ground is saturated down here. Flooding will be far worse than Dolly.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Track has it taking it right over the new Perdido spar, yikes. It's just a track but who knows.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

what i don't like is the historical models at wunderground. looks like the majority of storms in the past have made a hard right just before making landfall or right after...

just like rita...

http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at200809_climo.html#a_topad


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

Predicted track even more south..

But as was said, Wait & See....

We ought to donate it to Mexico as a gesture of good will.....

SG


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Bret said:


> Give you a break about what??(did I miss something?)
> Nobody knows where its gonna hit or how strong it will be. They have a pretty good idea.. The cities of Fort worth and Dallas are activating their EMO's as of Wed, and are expecting twice as many evacuees as they had from Gustav.. As my old high school football coach used to tell us.. "prepare for the worst and hope for the best" (I'm sure he stole that quote from someone else) I hope it fizzles out and becomes a nothing but a rain event.. but its not likely..


"Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst" - Old English Proverb - original author unkown.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

uh oh ike is inching back up the coast. i bet it sets its sights on galveston again by the end of the day. the low that they are hoping will steer it south is moving to fast and the storm is going to want to come up north. my predictions watch out crystal beach and any surrounding area.


----------

